# honda hs520a governor help



## clittle (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a hs520a snowblower from Honda. The governor lever broke in half. 
Replaced lever but seems to want to run full speed. I do not think I put it back correctly. wants to hold throdle full open.
At this time I have held the governor shaft counter clockwise and pushed the lever clockwise all the way to the idle stop, and adjusted to idle to a set speed.
Seems like it should be set at idle until auger is engaged then speed increased. Any Idea what I missed?
From Newfields NH Could use some help here.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to perform a static governor adjustment:

Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. Thats the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.

Try this and if this does not take care of it, you may need to go back in the engine and make sure the governor spool is working correctly.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just so you are are aware there was a service bulletin out for this issue and you more then likely could have this repair completed under warranty. Even it the unit was out of its warranty period . This was a very common problem for a period of time, very lucky that internal damage did not occur being that was the most common thing to happen when they broke.
Also this unit does run at full speed weather the auger is turning or not , but the question is if it is over speeding.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

rotti1968 said:


> Also this unit does run at full speed weather the auger is turning or not , but the question is if it is over speeding.


I can't say I know anything about snow blowers, other then what they look like (from pictures of course). 

I gotta know, just what the *weather* has to do with the speed the engine is running at and whether the auger is turning or not????


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok got me there ..... been a long day was in wis. all week for training and got in late last night ..... to funny...... thanks:freak:


----------



## clittle (Jan 30, 2010)

I will go back over procedure and see what happens.
Thank you


----------

